# Beer



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer’s thread on wine choices reminded me of how much I enjoy a good beer

writ about this awhile back (forgive me);


*BEER*

*With fruit*

Up until a couple decades ago I never really cared what kinda beer.
Cold beer was....better.

But one time, while team driving with a happening dude, we stopped for the night. 

Found a bar. 

Shot the breeze about the usual; politics, sports, economics, sports, ingrown toenails, sports, carburation vs fuel injection, sports, and....beer.

He seemed to know his way around several types and flavors; pilsners, stouts, lagers, ales, porters and on and on.
My main selection was 'wet'.

I noticed he had a piece of fruit in his beer.

'Corona with lime, good beer.'

I try one.
Actually, it was rather refreshing.

But just that one time. 


*Dark beer*

While golfing, my club wielding hippy buddy offered one of his porters.
Black Butte porter
Man, that was gooooood beer.
Was
For awhile it became my beer of choice.

Then, like an old girlfriend...a flame that went out as fast as it flared up, my taste for it just disappeared.


*IPA*

After months of just getting whatever was on sale, my lady and I dropped by* the Edgefield poor farm*, one of McMenamins beer gardens just outta Portland OR.
Cool place.
One of our sometimes favorite haunts.
A quaint place on the grounds is called the 'little red shed'.
Cozy
Stone fireplace
Bowls of peanuts, of which you were encouraged to toss the shells on the dirt floor.








Short bar, rather up close and personal.







I asked the barkeep what his favorite beer was.

'IPA'

'I Pee what?'

'India pale ale'

He then went on with the IPA story about the Brits needing beer in India.

He drew one for me.

Not a lager

Not a pilsner

Definitely not a dark beer

Not any ale I'd ever had.

It was very good.

Distinctly good.

It became the beginning of a fascinating quest for me to find the best one. The best of the best in my opinion.

Up until last night, I'd actually hoped I'd never find it....traveling around, tasting, sampling.

But, 

the hunt is over.

This beer, this medium dark beer....not dark, not amber, but a rich bodied color of....maybe mahogany, was capped with a glorious head. 
A head that was not scraped off, but about two inches higher than the brim.
A head of tight little bubbles, bubbles so small they didn't really look like bubbles at all, but more like combed fleece.

This beer, this beer looked the epitome of the word 'quench'.

I knew I'd found it.
I hoped I'd found it.
I hoped it tasted half as good as it looked.

It tasted....better.

There is none other for me.

I cannot go back.

I refuse to go forward.

Why would I?

I have arrived at my destination.









cheers


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the Little Red Shed, it looks like it could make a great summer project for you and a great addition to Coldwater Flats! layful:nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2019)

LOL...brilliant, you'd be very happy over here... so many Pubs sooo many beers....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

IPAs are no doubt the best beer now~


----------



## Ronni (Apr 17, 2019)

So what's the name of that beer you found, Gary?  

I really enjoy a good beer, and I'm adventurous about my choices though I don't really have much of a clue what makes one different than another.  My California son and always order beer samplers when I visit there and we go out and each which is most of the time.  His wife will get a cocktail or a wine, and he and I will knock back sampler after sampler, just because we want to try everything lol!  

There's a pub...there WAS a pub I should say...at which I got a wonderful brew.  I don't know what its name was, but it had hints of coffee flavors.  The pub is closed now which is a huge disappointment because I never did get the name of that delicious beer and I've been trying to find it ever since.  I've come close a time or two, but haven't nailed it yet.  There are a lot of micro breweries here in Nashville, lots of trendy places, and every time I go to one I ask for "the beer that has a coffee flavor."  Some don't have anything like that, so I'll order whatever looks adventurous on the menu.  Some do, and so I'll start with that, on the ever-elusive hunt for that delicious coffee flavored brew I had that one time!


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's Guinness Stout, ice cold, in a frosted mug, or nothing, for me, when I'm finally home, after a sweltering hot tree gig.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures of the Little Red Shed, it looks like it could make a great summer project for you and a great addition to Coldwater Flats! layful:nthego:



but then...people would come over

...and drink all my beer


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...brilliant, you'd be very happy over here... so many Pubs sooo many beers....


'tween there and Germany, I'd be in slosh heaven

I best not visit

may never come back


Ireland is on my bucket list

check on some rels

'course they're in Northern Ireland


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2019)

Ronni said:


> So what's the name of that beer you found, Gary?
> 
> I really enjoy a good beer, and I'm adventurous about my choices though I don't really have much of a clue what makes one different than another.  My California son and always order beer samplers when I visit there and we go out and each which is most of the time.  His wife will get a cocktail or a wine, and he and I will knock back sampler after sampler, just because we want to try everything lol!
> 
> There's a pub...there WAS a pub I should say...at which I got a wonderful brew.  I don't know what its name was, but it had hints of coffee flavors.  The pub is closed now which is a huge disappointment because I never did get the name of that delicious beer and I've been trying to find it ever since.  I've come close a time or two, but haven't nailed it yet.  There are a lot of micro breweries here in Nashville, lots of trendy places, and every time I go to one I ask for "the beer that has a coffee flavor."  Some don't have anything like that, so I'll order whatever looks adventurous on the menu.  Some do, and so I'll start with that, *on the ever-elusive hunt for that delicious coffee flavored brew I had that one time*!



We are kin
Gotta get the name of that pub that closed...track down that brew...no other way....too many

*'So what's the name of that beer you found, Gary?'*

That particular IPA was brewed from the waters of the McKenzie River near Eugene Oregon

The brewery was named after the Sumerian goddess of beer, Ninkasi 

Took some tracking, I'll tell ya

I became a devout follower 

here's a six pack

from me to you







make that a five pack


I mean four pack...sorry


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Reminds me of a little fairy house..I might just get too comfortable up inside.....

Great pics.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll stick with my MILLER HIGH LIFE....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)

In Heaven there is no beer.....


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> In Heaven there is no beer.....



Ah, but in beer, there is heaven


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Ah, but in beer, there is heaven


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> In Heaven there is no beer.....



"...that's why we drink it here."


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 18, 2019)

Never was big on beer, more of a liquor guy. I do recall my dad opening a can of Schlitz on our back porch with a can opener and giving me a sip and it was delicious. I was probably 8 or 9.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Never was big on beer, more of a liquor guy. I do recall my dad opening a can of Schlitz on our back porch with a can opener and giving me a sip



That explains why


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> We are kin
> Gotta get the name of that pub that closed...track down that brew...no other way....too many
> 
> *'So what's the name of that beer you found, Gary?'*
> ...



Dammit Gary quit guzzlin' mah brew!!!!!  :aargh:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 18, 2019)

A beer "plant"?  That's an appropriate name as too many "beers" are little more than flavourless Industrial fizz.  To make it worse, they're served ice cold to remove any remaining taste.  

In the village where I lived was a great BREWERY - George Gale &Co.  It even had its own well and the water was originally raised by a steam engine.  They brewed what was regarded as one of the best real ales in England.  Lager was a dirty word in the village.  Unfortunately after many generations, the last George Gale of the line sold up.  This is the old brewery and my 'local', the Ship & Bell.  (The road outside the brewery was the old main road from Portsmouth to London.  The Ship & Bell was a stopping off point for chandlers and shipwrights.)



Scotland is not exactly known for beer, but there are a number of small breweries producing craft beer.  One company called 'Brewdog' started near where I now live, and has grown rapidly to become a national brand.  I'm worried that it may have lost the passion the two original founders put into brewing distinctive beers.  Check out their "Tactical Nuclear Penguin"  at 32% ABV,  or for a lighter drink,  a glass of "Kamikaze Knitting Club".


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2019)

My daughter and SIL are beer and wine snobs; they are quite annoying.  :laugh:   I don't need to impress anyone with what I like, which happens to be a Texas brewery, Shiner.   I love their Shiner Bock.    My second choice is Corona.   I have loved the taste of beer since I was a kid; my dad had to be careful where he sat his mug down.


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll stick with my MILLER HIGH LIFE....



I'm with you Jim, Miller High Life!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Ah, but in beer, there is heaven



​_"When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk, we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin. When we commit no sin, we go to Heaven. So, let's all get drunk and go to heaven."_


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> ​_"When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk, we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin. When we commit no sin, we go to Heaven. So, let's all get drunk and go to heaven."_



Oh brother, LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2019)

We mostly drink Miller High Life, sometimes with a special meal like a rib or steak BBQ, we'll have Foster's.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 18, 2019)

Would you believe. The country that makes the most beer in the world is China.

i tried Chinese beer.

My favorite beer now is from Holland.

European beers have more of a 'hoppy' tastes. Local brews also.

Im not a fan of fruit in beer.

I can only drink one Guiness. Too filling.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 20, 2019)

Yuengling Lager from America's Oldest Brewery.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2019)

Folks.  Don't forget Canadian Beer.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Folks.  Don't forget Canadian Beer.


Big fan of Sleeman's Cream Ale!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 64546


Thanks, Ken, this is my laugh of the day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Would you believe. The country that makes the most beer in the world is China.
> 
> *i tried Chinese beer.*
> 
> ...


You're a braver man than my husband.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 24, 2020)

For my birthday on year, our son gave me a growler (one liter aluminum container with stopper) with a local IPA. I then found a local brewery where I could get it filled. I then found that I could get it at Trader Joe in 12 oz cans.
My favorites now in SoCal are:
Chief's Peak IPA from Topa Topa
Lizard's Breath from Figueroa Brewing
YMMV


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Lizard's Breath from Figueroa Brewing


Have you been to any of their taprooms?  Very cool places.  Pre-pandemic, breweries were high on our list of places to gather with family and friends.  Almost all are family friendly with plenty of games for little kids.  Also, non-aggressive dogs are welcome on the outside patios.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2020)

The ultimate BEER SONG (99 bottles - Zane Williams)


----------



## asp3 (Oct 24, 2020)

My all time favorite beer is Blondie Bock from Mammoth Brewing Company in Mammoth Mountain, California.  It's a lighter colored bock that's bourbon barrel aged and it is amazing.  It is only available at the brewery and a place down in Costa Mesa, California which is about 400 miles away from here.  We bought two bottles (22 oz bottles) last time we were at the brewery about three years ago.

I also love a hefeweizen but they are somewhat all over the place.  I love the ones with a somewhat banana and spice aroma that kind of reminds me of banana bread.  The best I've ever had was one in the Munich airport from the brewery they have at the airport.  It fit my description perfectly.

I generally prefer porters and stouts but I also enjoy a good saison, brown ale, Scottish ale and other types.  I also like some fruity beers.  Pyramid in Berkeley, California makes an apricot ale which is wonderful.  I also like some watermelon beers, but don't remember which one was my favorite.

I rarely like an IPA as I'm rather sensitive to hops and they generally taste too bitter to me.  I'm also not very keen on sours because they tend to be too sour for me.

One of my favorite things to do when going to a brew pub or brewery is to get their sampler and try what they have.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> IPAs are no doubt the best beer now~


There's something about humans that makes things you loved get stale.
You can't eat the same food day after day without getting bored.
It's the same with coffee and the same with beer or anything else.
The novelty wears off and you start searching again for something that sits just right on the palate.
As far as beer goes.  Some are better than others but I have never tasted a bad beer except once.
It was a hot day at the golf course and someone was ranting about ginger beer.
One gulp and my stomach or my ulcer or whatever revolted.  I got such a cramp I couldn't get rid of it for hours.
I don't see it on the market anymore.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 64546


On a hot day I can drink gallons of water and my thirst is not quenched.
But one or two beers does the trick.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 24, 2020)

My 'partner' will go anywhere for 'Rocket Man' beer and likes to drink 'Jaipur'. I once went on a micro brewery visit.  I kept asking lots of questions about the brewing process but realised this was not a fact finding tour but a drinking tour. Haven't been to once since but did enjoy looking at the hops and tasting them etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> There's something about humans that makes things you loved get stale.
> You can't eat the same food day after day without getting bored.
> It's the same with coffee and the same with beer or anything else.
> The novelty wears off and you start searching again for something that sits just right on the palate.
> ...


This one is for you.

https://hopuni.com/does-beer-quench-your-thirst/


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This one is for you.
> 
> https://hopuni.com/does-beer-quench-your-thirst/


Thanks. I figured as much. I know the hockey teams had beer after games.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone remember Olde Frothingslosh and their gorgeous model Fatima?  She posed on six different cans of which I retained two from the 70s.  Cannot recall the flavor or the kick though.

http://www.rustycans.com/HISTORY/oldfroth.html


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 25, 2020)

In the 70s, I enjoyed Champale and Pink Champale which were malt liquors with some of the properties of champagne (bubbly) and not bitter like other malt liquors.  But as the years passed, they apparently changed the recipe.  Just didn't taste the same.  I don't see it anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> There's something about humans that makes things you loved get stale.
> You can't eat the same food day after day without getting bored.
> It's the same with coffee and the same with beer or anything else.
> The novelty wears off and you start searching again for something that sits just right on the palate.
> ...


They still sell ginger beer here in T.O. My daughter gave us a couple of bottles .. they were so strong!


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 25, 2020)

Whether the beer was any good or not, it can be fun to see thee old commercials...






Tony


----------



## charry (Oct 25, 2020)

IPA is brewed by Charringtons over here in the UK
If you like this , your also like BASS


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm rather devoted to Amberbock at present


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> 'tween there and Germany, I'd be in slosh heaven
> 
> I best not visit
> 
> ...


Northern Ireland is the part of the U. K., Gary.  Ireland is the Republic, south of the Ulster Counties.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Northern Ireland is the part of the U. K., Gary. Ireland is the Republic, south of the Ulster Counties.


I know
I guess I equate Northern Ireland with the IRA
Been awhile since I talked to any folks over there
They were quite busy


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2020)

Gary, I hope the IRA stays buried for life.  Don't need anymore of that stuff.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They still sell ginger beer here in T.O. My daughter gave us a couple of bottles .. they were so strong!


Non alcoholic ginger beer is fine.  What i consumed was ginger beer with 2.5 % alcohol content.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 27, 2020)

Way too many beers on the shelves now days. There is a wine store that opened recently near me and after visiting it I can't figure how anyone not familiar with wines chooses one. As far a beer goes with all the choices I am not going to spend a lot of dollars on a six pack of foreign beer that I have never tasted.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 27, 2020)




----------

